# cross bow suggestions



## Hoythunter (Aug 2, 2011)

my dad is 70 years old. he feeds year around. has nice bucks coming in early, before rifle season. hes interested in a cross bow. he cant pull a regular bow. he wants to try and get one of the nice ones before rifle season and one of his neighbors gets it. any suggestions on what he might look for?


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

10 Points are very nice bows if your looking for a compound. Excalibur if looking for straight limbs. Wicked Ridge is maid by 10 Point and is a cheaper but great bow. Stay away from Bowtech, they are having a lot of broken limbs now. Check out http://www.wyverncreations.com/ he is a great guy at good prices.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I have and Excalibur and that thing is wicked! Very fast shooting and packs a punch. I like it but for your dad, I would definitely get one with auto/ self cocking attachment. I believe my Excalibur has a 150 pound draw on it and it is not easy to cock. 

Crossbows are very accurate!


----------



## Hoythunter (Aug 2, 2011)

*suggestions*

thats exactly why im asking for suggestions. thanks for that input. ive seen some guys with a cross bow and it seemed hard to cock. the blind that he'll be standing in is also right on top of the deer so silence and minimal movement would be important for him too. unless he moved farther away. whats the range on a cross bow? he could move to a spot that would be about 30-40 yards.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

About the same as a vertical bow around 40 yards. The 10 points and wicked ridge has a built in Acu50 and Acu52 rope. Cuts the poundage by 1/2 when cocking.


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a barnett 350 ghost and it shoots great. It's a pretty fast bow and I like it. If he moved his stand to 30 to 40yds. he would have no problem. They are a little loud but as fast as they are that doesn't matter.


----------



## Hoythunter (Aug 2, 2011)

*suggestions*

**** boys, i didnt know he was gonna have to mortgage the farm and sell his first born son in order to get one. holy ****! did i mention 70? retired. living on retirement income? 
is there something that'll get the job done but not cost him an arm and leg?


----------



## YeagerSights (Jul 13, 2010)

Love my tenpoint. I'd check classifieds and pawn shops. Friend of mine bought his for the quarter of the price of mine which was 1200 back in the day and just needed a new string


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I just picked up a brand new in box Wicked ridge invader HP package for $440.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=132


----------

